# My new 3 colorful hives



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

There is something to be said for the aesthetic value of having beehives around. It adds charm to the hobby and is the reason I too have colorful hives. Nice apiary you have there.


----------



## Pamela White (May 7, 2012)

Thank you very much. I kinda like em myself. I have a request for the next one to be pink. Like that idea.


----------



## dfaulkner (Mar 26, 2011)

We have hives that color! Gotta love the "oops" paint!


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Not "oops" paint but definitely leftover.


----------



## Lee Boehm (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice apiary!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Trout, your just showing off your fancy hive cover weights!
So how do you treat the outside to keep the paint from falling off in a season (bears not the hives) even my shoe brush dog lost its color in two years.


----------

